# Gesshin Hide Blue #1 Honyaki Wa-Gyutos



## JBroida (Jun 2, 2011)

So they are finally done... the blue #1 honyaki wa-gyutos. Forged by Shiraki-san and sharpened and finished by the craftsmen who make our Gesshin Hide line, they came out even better than i expected. The larger one is 270mm and the shorter one is 240mm. Because chromium is added to blue steel, it is a little deeper hardening than white steel. This means that the hamon does not show up as clearly, but if you catch these just right, its there.

Shiraki-san is often referred to as one of the best, if not the best, blacksmith in sakai, so these knives are a real treat for us to be able to make. Hope you like them.

(the 240mm is sold out, but the 270mm is still around)

Gesshin Hide Blue #1 Honyaki Gallery on Facebook


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2011)

Woow Looks like the Ino...cousins? 

Where does it fall on the weight scale Jon?


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 2, 2011)

I was able to hold both of these knives yesterday while I was at Jon's place and they are magnificent. The person who grabs this knife will be in for a real treat. 

Pesky


----------



## JBroida (Jun 2, 2011)

Gesshin Hide 240mm Blue #1 Honyaki Wa-Gyuto 
Measurements: 
&#8226;	Handle Length- 140mm
&#8226;	Handle Height- 27mm
&#8226;	Handle Width- 23.70mm
&#8226;	Handle to Tip Length- 243mm
&#8226;	Heel to Tip Length- 224mm
&#8226;	Blade Height at Heel- 48.5mm
&#8226;	Width of Spine at Handle- 4.3mm
&#8226;	Width of Spine Above Heel- 3.7mm
&#8226;	Width of Spine at Middle- 2.4mm
&#8226;	Width of Spine about 1cm from the tip- 1.2mm
&#8226;	Blade Thickness at 1/2 way between the Spine and Edge at the heel- 2.50mm
&#8226;	Blade Thickness 1cm from edge at the heel- 1.5mm
&#8226;	Blade Thickness 1cm from edge at midpoint- 1.35mm
&#8226;	Blade Thickness 1cm from edge near tip- 0.85mm 
&#8226;	Weight- 200g

Gesshin Hide 270mm Blue #1 Honyaki Wa-Gyuto 
Measurements: 
&#8226;	Handle Length- 142mm
&#8226;	Handle Height- 27.6mm
&#8226;	Handle Width- 22.1mm
&#8226;	Handle to Tip Length- 272mm
&#8226;	Heel to Tip Length- 254mm
&#8226;	Blade Height at Heel- 51.5mm
&#8226;	Width of Spine at Handle- 4.4mm
&#8226;	Width of Spine Above Heel- 3.9mm
&#8226;	Width of Spine at Middle- 2.7mm
&#8226;	Width of Spine about 1cm from the tip- 1.25mm
&#8226;	Blade Thickness at 1/2 way between the Spine and Edge at the heel- 2.70mm
&#8226;	Blade Thickness 1cm from edge at the heel- 1.5mm
&#8226;	Blade Thickness 1cm from edge at midpoint- 1.25mm
&#8226;	Blade Thickness 1cm from edge near tip- 0.65mm 
&#8226;	Weight- 253g


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well hell, I don't want it if Pesky touched it :sofa:


----------



## rockbox (Jun 2, 2011)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## MadMel (Jun 2, 2011)

Any plans for a 210?? Haha. I'd be really tempted lol


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, those are beautiful J-Bro. I love what you are doing with the Geshin line, very cool indeed.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice! Gonna make a video for these bad boys?


----------



## mattrud (Jun 3, 2011)

When are the going up on your site?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 3, 2011)

I might be able to swing a 210mm... Shoot me a pm and we can talk about it

I'll try to make a video this weekend

@matt as soon as I have time...shoot me an email if you want to talk about the 270


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 3, 2011)

Is this something you're going to start carrying or was this a one time thing? I'd like to try a blue #1 knife, just for >> :biggrin:


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 3, 2011)

that is a frigging hot knife, Jon.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 3, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> Well hell, I don't want it if Pesky touched it :sofa:


 
Lol! He didn't let me touch the blade. Jon's too smart for that!

Pesky:happy1:


----------



## Motoki (Jun 5, 2011)

:Ooooh: Wow these are even mightier than my Mizuno Honyaki gyuto... Would love to see Salty do a shoot out between the two! lol

Do we have a price for these awesome honyakis yet?


----------



## tk59 (Jun 5, 2011)

Motoki said:


> ...these are even mightier than my Mizuno Honyaki gyuto...


 I didn't compare the specs but I really doubt it, unless the are thinner now. Any mightier would seriously be ridiculous. I'm not even close to kidding.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 5, 2011)

Actually... they are a little less mighty feeling than any mizuno honyaki i have ever had the pleasure of using... the spine thickness is deceiving.

I will try to have these up on the site later today... still trying to get pictures done of everything that came in recently. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Motoki (Jun 6, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I didn't compare the specs but I really doubt it, unless the are thinner now. Any mightier would seriously be ridiculous. I'm not even close to kidding.


 
My gyuto is 3.8mm thick, 213g and about the same profile... Salty's one is the first prototype, it was bigger and heavier.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 6, 2011)

Motoki said:


> My gyuto is 3.8mm thick, 213g and about the same profile... Salty's one is the first prototype, it was bigger and heavier.


 
for what its worth, i think its interesting that the gesshin hide is lighter than your mizuno


----------

